# Need to buy new snow blower. Buy a Toro 721 or Honda HS720?



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi, Everyone.

In the last several years I have had 2 different snowblowers.

I had a Toro QZR621 (Model 38458) and a Honda HS521AS.

Recently I just sold my Electric start Honda HS521AS and need to buy a new snow blower.

Living in Colorado, I don't have a lot to choose from. Mostly Honda and Toro.

Honda has a new snow blower. It is the Honda HS720. Honda's higher end HS720 models now compete with toro by adding there version of Toro's Quick Shoot to adjust the Chute. Honda's version is called "Snow Director"

Toro has there newest version made in later 2013, the Toro 721 (Model 38744)

In comparing them quickly over the internet and not in person it looks like both the Honda and Toro have went to larger engines.

The Toro 721 now boasts a 212cc engine compared to the 163cc the 621 had on it. Honda HS720 has a larger 190cc engine then the 160cc the 520 had on it. 
*
Can anyone give there opinions on either the Toro 721 and the Honda 720?*
*
Does anyone know about the new 212cc engine Toro is putting on the new 721, *I have heard it is being made in Mexico, instead of China.

My house has a 3 car driveway and large sidewalk area. 

Even though Toro made awesome 2 cycle blowers in the past, I want a 4 cycle. I don't want to smell like gas/exhaust every time it snows and I need to do the driveway. 

*Thank You.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

GET the TORO.


----------



## bubba37 (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm in the same situation. I'm hoping our Canadian friends to the north weigh in here, as I understand the HS720 was available to them last season. I had a pretty lousy experience with Toro honoring their engine warranty last season and ended up having to buy a replacement engine to get me through a pretty rough Chicago winter.

I own a Honda-powered mower and that has the same engine as the HS520 has...I can only imagine how nice the 190cc motor runs.



Bubba


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

I ran across another snow blower that peaks my interest while looking on the net. 

Its a simplicity. I have never owned a simplicity product, but looking on the net, they seem to have a good reputation. 

It is the simplicity single stage snow blower 1222EE, This blower looks to have some awesome features. A Steel and Rubber Auger? Also stock Briggs and Stratton 202cc or 250cc motor? I am a real fan of B&S, have always had good luck with them. 
Also, a 3 yr warranty. Icing on the cake, Simplicity top model single stage is lower priced then both the Honda and Toro top model, and come with a rebate. 

Single-Stage Snow Blower with SnowShredder™ Auger | Simplicity Snowblower


----------



## bubba37 (Jan 22, 2014)

I stopped into a local Honda & Toro dealer today, to see if they had the HS720 in stock. To my surprise, they had all 3 trim levels available & assembled on the floor. I was able to pick up the HS720 AA on sale for just over $600. Can't wait for the snow to fly!

Bubba


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

bubba37 said:


> I stopped into a local Honda & Toro dealer today, to see if they had the HS720 in stock. To my surprise, they had all 3 trim levels available & assembled on the floor. I was able to pick up the HS720 AA on sale for just over $600. Can't wait for the snow to fly!
> 
> Bubba


You have to take some video of it in action, I'd love a full report!


----------



## Fo-Time (Sep 24, 2014)

Steeve, your post really helped me out when I was deciding on what to buy, here's a thread I made with my experience.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...s-honda-vs-toro-vs-simplicity-comparison.html


----------

